# Favorite Haydn Concertos



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

Well I know he didn't quite excel as much in this genre as he did with Symphonies and String Quartets, but I still find them enjoyable. Anyways, I think it's safe to say that Haydn's most famous concertos are his two Cello concertos, Trumpet Concerto, and 11th Keyboard Concerto. But other than those what are some of your favorites of this prolific Composer? 
I find his Oboe Concerto to be surprisingly entertaining as well.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

His Organ concertos are very pleasant-not very well known


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Trumpet Concerto and C Major Cello Concerto.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

His cello concertos, his trumpet concerto and the last piano concerto.


----------

